

French ban the words Twitter and Facebook from news - namoeg
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1394558/French-ban-words-Twitter-Facebook-used-TV-radio.html

======
gwern
> Broadcasting anchors from now on are forbidden to refer to the popular
> social networking site and the microblogging phenomenon, unless it is
> pivotal and relevant to a news item.

This is a problem?

------
kylemaxwell
I think I saw this here a few days ago.

------
sujithrs
Why was google left out? Wonder who decides and based on what. The slippery
slope of enforcement...

